# iPod et connexion à l'autoradio de la voiture



## Caster (17 Janvier 2004)

Je viens de switcher récemment et je ne connais pas grand chose au Mac, ( + de 10 ans sur PC) ... bref j'hésite à acheter un Ipod, car mon achat serait essentiellement motivé si je peux le connecter à l'autoradio de ma voiture ( je veux une qualité découte excellente). J'ai lu sur le forum qu'il existait un accessoire : Itrip, mais les avis sont plus que mitigés à son sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bref existe-il une solution satisfaisante ou pas ?


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

c'est comme autoradio ? cd/K7 ? il possède une entré son ?


----------



## Caster (18 Janvier 2004)

bah un lecteur cd ... mais il n'a pas de prise en  façade


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2004)

J'ai un iTrip depuis quelques mois et j'en suis très satisfait, il y a parfois quelques grésillements. Fais une recherche sur le forum, on parle régulièrement de cet accessoire.

Sinon, si tu recherches vraiment un son impeccable, il faut laisser de côté l'iTrip. De plus sur longues distances il n'est pas pratique car tu dois changer de fréquence plusieurs fois.


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> bah un lecteur cd ... mais il n'a pas de prise en  façade



et a l'arrière du poste ?


----------



## MAR69 (18 Janvier 2004)

je viens d'acquerir l'itrip : je suis assez déçu car pas mal de grésillements et changements de fréquences à effectuer.
je voudrais savoir si certains ont essayé de brancher leur ipod sur leur poste. Si une une entrée auxiliaire existe sur un poste "independant" cela ne devrait pas poser de pb. En revanche, si comme moi je possède une voiture (picasso) avec un poste d'origine et une interface graphique mélée au tableau de bord, je pense qu'il doit exister un pilote qui gère le tout et vient compiquer le branchement. je ne voudrait pas griller le tableau de bord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



des idées ?


----------



## iMax (18 Janvier 2004)

Hmm... A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas d'entrée son derrière la plupart des autoradios, sauf ceux qui gèrent un chargeur CD, semble-il. En fait, tu as des cinch pour le son et un autre branchement pour commander le chargeur en lui même. (j'ai vu ça sur MacBidouille il y a plusieurs mois)

Si ton autoradio est capable de gérer un chargeur CD, tu devrais en principe avoir ces entrées. Maintenant, un problème se pose: il semble que l'entrée son soit desactivée si rien n'est branché sur l'entrée "commande de chargeur" (il ne reconnait pas de chargeur, donc il désactive la fonction). Mais il existe des kits qui se branchent à la fois sur l'entrée son et sur l'entrée chargeur. Il émule en fait le chargeur pour faire croire à l'autoradio que c'est un chargeur. A ce moment là, le kit utilise les informations de commande du chargeur pour commander le iPod. Donc, tu peux controler ton iPod (Play/Pause, Suivant, Précédent) depuis ton autoradio. Pratique si tu as les commandes sur ou derrière le volant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne me souviens plus quel fabricant fait ces kits, mais je sais que c'est plutôt cher... Mais ça reste LA solution pour écouter le iPod sur un radio-CD sans cassette (sauf emetteurs FM)


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hmm... A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas d'entrée son derrière la plupart des autoradios, sauf ceux qui gèrent un chargeur CD, semble-il. En fait, tu as des cinch pour le son et un autre branchement pour commander le chargeur en lui même. (j'ai vu ça sur MacBidouille il y a plusieurs mois)
> 
> Si ton autoradio est capable de gérer un chargeur CD, tu devrais en principe avoir ces entrées. Maintenant, un problème se pose: il semble que l'entrée son soit desactivée si rien n'est branché sur l'entrée "commande de chargeur" (il ne reconnait pas de chargeur, donc il désactive la fonction). Mais il existe des kits qui se branchent à la fois sur l'entrée son et sur l'entrée chargeur. Il émule en fait le chargeur pour faire croire à l'autoradio que c'est un chargeur. A ce moment là, le kit utilise les informations de commande du chargeur pour commander le iPod. Donc, tu peux controler ton iPod (Play/Pause, Suivant, Précédent) depuis ton autoradio. Pratique si tu as les commandes sur ou derrière le volant



tu devrais te tenir au courant, un autoradio avec entrée ligne en façade ou à l'arrière c'est assez courant et pas cher. cf le catalogue de la redoute. ou le catalogue de blaupunkt qui vend tous ses autoradios avec une entrée son (via adaptatteur) depuis au moins 3 ans.

t'aimes ptet les mustang mais si tu te fies a macbidouille pour te faire un  autoradio, tu devras faire du watercooling et avoir une batterie de 52V...


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2004)

on a toujours pas la réponse du créateur du sujet


----------



## ficelle (18 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hmm... A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas d'entrée son derrière la plupart des autoradios, sauf ceux qui gèrent un chargeur CD, semble-il. En fait, tu as des cinch pour le son et un autre branchement pour commander le chargeur en lui même. (j'ai vu ça sur MacBidouille il y a plusieurs mois)



j'ai un tokaï de base, acheté moins de 700 FF il y a 5 ans, et celui-ci possede une entrée rca au cul.
avec 4 HP dans la voiture, le son est excellent !


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un tokaï de base, acheté moins de 700 FF il y a 5 ans, et celui-ci possede une entrée rca au cul.
> avec 4 HP dans la voiture, le son est excellent !



premier article de la page autoradio de la redoute printemps-été 2004

le premier à 129 mais sans le RDS 

le 2eme a 149 avec RDS 

raisonnable je trouve.


----------



## Patrick75 (19 Janvier 2004)

En réponse à Mars69 pour son Picasso,

Salut je suis dans la même situation que toi et j'ai trouvé les sites suivants:

http://www.ihavetohave.it/acatalog/ICE-Link_Citroen.html

Cable
http://www.densionusa.com/icelink/icelink_details.htm

Le support spécial Picasso
http://www.brodit.com/?l=1
Puis produit No. 852762

J'ai pas encore testé...la première chose à faire étant de vérifier avec Citroen / ou concessionaire le modele d'Auto Radio installé et comment y accéder pour brancher le cable...


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> premier article de la page autoradio de la redoute printemps-été 2004
> 
> ...



même mon vieux grundig a une entré son


----------



## iMax (19 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu devrais te tenir au courant, un autoradio avec entrée ligne en façade ou à l'arrière c'est assez courant et pas cher. cf le catalogue de la redoute. ou le catalogue de blaupunkt qui vend tous ses autoradios avec une entrée son (via adaptatteur) depuis au moins 3 ans.
> 
> t'aimes ptet les mustang mais si tu te fies a macbidouille pour te faire un  autoradio, tu devras faire du watercooling et avoir une batterie de 52V...



Ça va, on sait que t'as des actions chez Blaupunkt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Moi même, j'avais une entrée son en facade sur l'autoradio Blaupunkt monté d'origine sur ma vieille Espace de 1993... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais comment tu branches physiquement un iPod sur un autoradio d'origine qui n'a pas d'entrée en facade, mm ?


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment tu branches physiquement un iPod sur un autoradio d'origine qui n'a pas d'entrée en facade, mm ?



le cable filé avec l'adaptateur sur les blaupunkt est un minijack faisant approximativement 1,5m... ça suffit pour aller à l'arrière d'une touinego et aux places avant d'une berline en passant sous le tableau de bord. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non j'aime bien le aiwa en fait !


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> le cable filé avec l'adaptateur sur les blaupunkt est un minijack faisant approximativement 1,5m... ça suffit pour aller à l'arrière d'une touinego et aux places avant d'une berline en passant sous le tableau de bord.
> 
> ...



normal c'est le sony du pauvre


----------



## ficelle (19 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> normal c'est le sony du pauvre


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2004)

le X5 du pauvre...


----------



## Caster (20 Janvier 2004)

Voilà, j'ai trouvé un garagiste qui va me faire un p'tit montage ( avec une prise jack, le tout sans faire de trou, le cable sortira derrière un plastique de la voiture. Il doit me faire ces travaux vendredi matin, je vous tiens au courant de l'efficacité


----------



## MAR69 (21 Janvier 2004)

à priori il existe une entrée son derrière les autoradios citroën puisque sur certains forums des personnes essayent de brancher des chargeurs non recommandés par citroën. La difficulté semble bien la gestion de l'interface et des commandes au volan.
Je regrette déjà mes vieux postes qui bénéficiaient eux aussi d'une entrée en façade.
merci pour les liens; Des solutions existent donc bien. Sont très onéreuses à mon goût. si certains ont commandé qu'il fassent profiter à la collectivité de leur expérience...
Les ipods se vendent... les gadgets qui vont autour vont se developper aussi


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2004)

MAR69 a dit:
			
		

> à priori il existe une entrée son derrière les autoradios citroën puisque sur certains forums des personnes essayent de brancher des chargeurs non recommandés par citroën. La difficulté semble bien la gestion de l'interface et des commandes au volan.



hum... une bonne part des autoradios citroen sont des blaupunkt non ? (si j'en crois les chargeurs de façade de certains modèles qui sont du point bleu)


----------



## Patrick75 (21 Janvier 2004)

En réponse à Mar69

Oui effectivement ca fait cher GBP 118.51 (ice&gt;Link:iPod 3rd gen to Sony Unilink/OEM+Citroen/Peugeot multiplex installation adaptor+Brodit tilt/swivel iPod cradle 3rd gen 10/15/20GB) dont frais d'envoi GBP 20.00 + VAT GBP 17.66
Soit EUR 171...

Je me dirige plutôt vers la solution suivante:
Emetteur FM Audiax (voir ci-dessous le test)
http://www.themindfactory.com/Products/PLL-1_FM/AudiaX/AudiaX_Reviews/audiax_reviews.html

Sur l'émetteur AudiaX lui meme
http://www.myfmstation.com/myfmstation/html/audiax.html

Coût $69 (incluant tranport par poste canadienne - 7 à 10 jours d'après le vendeur). Je crois que la TVA ne s'applique pas. Soit environ EUR 55

Toutefois dans le cas de la solution Audiax il faut rajouter le support Brodit et l'alimentation de l'iPod.
Le site de Brodit renvoie sur un revendeur en France dont le site ne référence pas le ProClip (AVESTA 
Tel: 01 53 66 56 58). Je les appelle demain pour vérifier.
L'alimentation vaut envrion EUR 30 sur DrBott.fr (+ port)

Le solution AudiaX est moins cher (prix à confirmer demain) et en plus elle permet d'utiliser l'AudiaX chez soi ou en déplacement (hotel, amis, gite etc...)


----------



## cl97 (22 Janvier 2004)

J'ai essayé l'AudiaX, c'est mieux que l'iTrip, mais je ne suis pas franchement convaincu. C'est difficile d'écouter tranquillement iPod dans la voiture avec, surtout si l'antenne se trouve à l'arrière de la voiture. J'ai vu que certaines sociétés vendaient des émetteurs plus puissants à 80 euros, c'est peut-être ça la solution...


----------



## Patrick75 (22 Janvier 2004)

CL97,

Tu as des noms en tête ? 

J'ai également trouver l'emetteur FM et rechargeur de Monster
Monster® iCarPlay Wireless ($69 sur l'Apple Store US)
http://www.monstercable.com/computer/productPageComputer.asp?pin=2084

En faisant une recherche Google, le seul avis que j'ai pu trouver est sur le Forum iPod Lounge suivant:
http://www.ipodlounge.com/forums/archive/topic/20343-1.html

Les commentaires sont plutôt bons...Monster est un fabricant de cables, connecteur de tout premier ordre et en plus c'est un intégré (Emetteur FM + Chargeur). La limite est à mon avis sur les 8 canaux disponibles (88.1 / 88.3 /88.5 / 88.7 /88.9 / 89.1 /89.3 /89.5 ) contrairement à l'AudiaX. Toutefois j'ai lu que la sortie de l'iPod via le Dock Connector était mieux que la sortie casque (amplifiée par iPod) pour envoyer le signal sur l'auto-radio (une seule amplification).

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## ithymique (23 Janvier 2004)

autres solutions 

- http://www.divx-car.com
- sur un poste à cassette avec un adaptateur cassette / câble
- avec des cd réinscriptibles
- change de poste, il y en a avec une entrée jack en façade
- achète une smart ipod
- sinon avec un ampli externe doté de plusieurs entrées...?


----------



## ithymique (23 Janvier 2004)

Yo

il paraît que les emetteurs FM fonctionnent plutôt bien tant qu'on n'est pas à Paris, près d'un émetteur ou calé sur la mauvaise fréquence. A tester aussi près des gendarmeries et terrains militaireS...

mais quel prestige... ça donne envie d'émettre à tout le monde sur la route, n'est-ce pas...

d'où la suite du thread : 
comment amplifier le signal FM des émetteurs précédemments cités afin d'usurper le signal radio des utilisateurs que l'on double / croise sur la route ? héhé...

après le tuning, le hacking, après le pc-tuning, voici le car-hacking !


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2004)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> d'où la suite du thread :
> comment amplifier le signal FM des émetteurs précédemments cités afin d'usurper le signal radio des utilisateurs que l'on double / croise sur la route ? héhé...
> 
> après le tuning, le hacking, après le pc-tuning, voici le car-hacking !



ouais supeeeeeer, imagine qu'on te fasse ça et que le mec ait des gouts de chiotte ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_c'est moins drole hein ?_


----------



## Caster (23 Janvier 2004)

Grosse déception 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je viens du garagiste, il n'a pu me brancher mon Ipod que sur la prise téléphone de la voiture ..... résultat, je ne peux utiliser l'ampli du l'autoradio et donc je suis obligé de mettre le son au max sur l'ipod pour avoir un son faible sur les Hps de ma caisse. En plus, comme je mets le son au max sur l'ipod, la batterie de ce dernier va se décharger plus vite....
Bref pas génial du tout


----------



## Patrick75 (23 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour, je viens de commander l'AudiaX (Emetteur FM) de haute qualité sur le site Canadien 
http://www.myfmstation.com/myfmstation/html/audiax.html

$69 (EUR 55) envoi par la poste canadienne (7-10 jours selon le webmaster contacté).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous pouvez également trouver l'AudiaX sur le site français Ipdosource à EUR 119 hors transport...c'est du vol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! (et en plus il figure parmi les meilleures ventes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous tiens au courant des performances (test sur Paris..)

Pour l'alimentation via l'allume cigar, j'hésite toujours ente le Belkin Auto Kit (test ci-dessous)
http://www.ipodlounge.com/reviews_more.php?id=987_0_6_0_M
ou le chargeur "Ultra-Low Profile for iPod with Dock Connection" de Monster
http://www.monstercable.com/computer/productPageComputer.asp?pin=2132
Mais rien ne presse car mes trajets en voiture ne devraient pas dépasser l'autonomie de l'iPod.

Concernant le kit de fixation Brodit dont je parlais plus haut, j'ai contacté le distributeur français Avesta et les prix sont les suivants:
Ref 848576 (Passive Holder Tilt Swivel pour iPod 20Go 3G) = 23 Euros TTC
Ref 852762 (ProClip pour Citroen Picasso)= 17 Euros TTC
Port= 6 Euros TTC
Total: EUR 46 
(je réflechis encore un peu mais ça me paraît être le meilleur kit de fixation quand on ne veut pas percer son tableau de bord et quand on ne dispose pas d'un porte-gobelet...)


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2004)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> Yo
> 
> il paraît que les emetteurs FM fonctionnent plutôt bien tant qu'on n'est pas à Paris, près d'un émetteur ou calé sur la mauvaise fréquence. A tester aussi près des gendarmeries et terrains militaireS...


J'utilise mon iTrip tous les jours à PAris, et il n'y a vraiment que sous la Tour Eiffel que ça déconne, sinon, c'est nickel. Et pas besoin de se faire chier à démonter son tableau de bord pour accéderà l'arrière de l'autoradio. bon, ça bouffe un peu plus de batterie, mais c'est pas très grave, je tiens quand même facile 5 heures


----------



## iMax (24 Janvier 2004)

Est-ce que vous savez si il est possible de brancher un iPod d'une manière ou d'une autre à l'arrière d'un autoradio Clarion de Peug' 306 ?


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que vous savez si il est possible de brancher un iPod d'une manière ou d'une autre à l'arrière d'un autoradio Clarion de Peug' 306 ?



tu suis vachement


----------



## iMax (24 Janvier 2004)

'tain...

En effet...

J'ai oublié de me déloguer quand j'ai utilisé le G4 de mon père... Du coup, il a posté avec mon pseudo ;mad:


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

je vous montre bientot mon ipod en situation dans la soupercinquoué !


----------



## Patrick75 (2 Février 2004)

Patrick75 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je viens de commander l'AudiaX (Emetteur FM) de haute qualité sur le site Canadien
> http://www.myfmstation.com/myfmstation/html/audiax.html
> 
> $69 (EUR 55) envoi par la poste canadienne (7-10 jours selon le webmaster contacté).
> ...



Chose promise chose due, je viens de recevoir mon AudiaX, tout blanc, il s'accorde à merveille avec l'iPod....envoyé le 24 janvier et reçu le 2 février...Après un premier test chez moi (chaîne + radio) c'est plutôt convaincant....essai en voiture ce WE et je vous tiens au courant (si ça vous intéresse toujours).


----------



## DaJuke (3 Février 2004)

Petite tranche de vie concernant l'intégration d'un Ipod à une voiture.

1ere etape, été 2003 : Je m'achète un transmetteur FM... Paris = catastrophe c'est inaudible, ca grésille, enfin bref... un coup dans l'eau. et 30 euros. Je me documente sur le denion qui commençait à pointer le bout de son développement... génial ca a l'air super prix a definir...

2eme etape : novembre, le denion sort... 149euros...ca fait mal... mon appareil fait des bruits bizarres, je repasse à l'ecouteur dans les oreilles en voiture.. super son (ecouteurs intra) mais niveau sécurité c t qd meme bof....

3eme etape : achat d'un chargeur auto + dockstation (de Drbott à 29 euros chez macpartner.fr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) plus de batterie à plat, et j'achete sur ebay un auxiliary input pour mon sony MD (XA-300) qui se remettait a fonctionner correctement... le panard.... et une entrèe auxiliaire pour 50 euros... + un support générique pour 10euros.

Donc que du bonheur... il est vrai que la solution de denion est plus tenatante mais si vous prenez la solution intermdiaire vous ne serez pas déçus...

Par rapport aux 149 euros du denion environ tout compris... y a pas photo... et en plus je peux encore mettre un chargeur et une deuxieme sourc audio dans ma caisse et tout ca via le meme boitier...


----------



## Doc 993C4S (6 Février 2004)

Salut à tous,

Pas facile décidément de trouver la solution idéale  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je pense m'orienter vers la solution iTrip qui paraît la plus souple à la campagne en tout cas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et surtout avec deux véhicules dont un avec autoradio cassette et l'autre sans cassette ni CD (mais avec GPS intégré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et prise pour un changeur) mais sans prise en façade.

Il me semble que le kit de connexion drBott II  sur l'Apple Store semble être la bonne solution pour ceux qui ont le lecteur de cassette et/ou le mini jack en façade mais aussi un iPod 3G grâce à son PocketDock comparativement au  connecteur Allume cigare Ipod DRBott et si bien sur on s'oriente sur le système à cassette.
Pfff... c'est con j'ai déjà la cassette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A part ça pour une solution de recharge de l'iPod uniquement, je trouve le Powerpod Auto Adapter Pour Ipod  pas mal du tout. Certes il n'est pas blanc mais pour 19  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voila, c'est tout... ça n'apporte pas grand chose au schmilblick mais bon je suis content d'avoir posté


----------



## BulgroZ (7 Février 2004)

L'été dernier, aux US, j'ai acheté un petit emetteur iRock à 30$ chez Radio-Shack (pour utilisation dans la voiture de location à lecteur CD) : ok dans les grands espaces américans, mais inutilisable en ville...

En France, tout allait bien jusqu'à ce que j'achète une superbe C8, avec radio-CD intégré : impossible de continuer à utiliser l'adaptateur K7 comme je le faisais avant. Et l'iRock m'a refroidi coté émetteur FM, surtout sur la Région Parisienne....

Du coup, j'ai fiini par me décider pour la solution "luxe", le Dension Ice&gt;Link:iPod, acheté en angleterre :
http://www.ihavetohave.it/acatalog/ICE-Link.html
Je l'ai reçu cette semaine, et je viens de l'installer.

*En un mot, cela marche à merveille, et je ne regrette aucun des 153 euros que cela m'a couté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Et voici le détail  :

*&gt; La commande * : no problem, site simple d'emploi et très clair. 
La commande est spécifique au modèle de voiture ET au modèle d'iPod.
Trouvant la facture suffisement élevée, je n'ai pas pris l'option "socle" (Brodit).
A noter que via son forum, le fournisseur anglais répond très vite à toutes les questions : est ce cela marche avec mon modèle de voiture, etc....
Le coût est assez élevé, d'autant plus que les frais de livraison en France sont de 20 livres ! Si vous avez un ami à Londres, faites vous livrer chez lui ! 
(j'ai contacté l'importateur français de Dension, il ne connait pas - encore ? - ce produit...)

*&gt; La livraison * : 48 h après ma commande, super. Sauf que c'est arrivé chez moi quand je n'étais pas là, et qu'il m'a fallu une semaine pour faire relivrer sur mon lieu de travail. Le correspondant français du "chronopost anglais" est GSL, une boite nulle et qui fait payer une fortune les appels à son service client (en moyenne 5 euros l'appel !).

*&gt; Le déballage* : emballage supe-protégé, aucun risque de casse

*&gt; Dans le carton* : en fait, il y a deux objets distincts :
  -&gt;&gt; un "Sony CD/MD Adapter" de marque Connect2, qui permet apparement de brancher un chargeur Sony sur l'autoradio Clarion de ma  Citroën C8. Il est fourni avec le cable ad hoc pour le relier à l'autoradio; chaque extrémité de ce câble a une forme spécifique, impossible de se tromper.
En sortie sur ce petit boitier, des prises audio RCA droite/gauche classiques, plus une prise ronde spéciale (pour le courant et les signaux de télécommande, je suppose).
  -&gt;&gt; l'Ice&gt;Link:iPod propremet dit, un objet oblong avec à un bout les fiches qui se branchent sur le boitier Connect2, et à l'autre un cable d'un mètre qui se termine par une prise iPod audio/télécommande.

*&gt; L'installation* : un peu anxieux de bousiller ma belle auto, réputée sensible sur sa partie électrique.... En fait, c'est réglé en 10 mn ! Il suffit de sortir l'auto-radio (avec les U communs à quasi tout les modèles), de brancher le boitier Connect2 à l'emplacement indiqué  sur sa notice, de glisser tous le bazar au fond et de remettre l'autoradio en place. Je n'ai eu que deux mini-difficultés : pour sortir l'auto-radio, la nappe de cable était coincée derrière un plot et j'ai du la bouger avec une baguette. Et remettre l'auto-radio en laissant dépasser le fil de l'iPod était délicat, j'ai eu un peu de mal à trouver le bon emplacement pour ce fil.
Il est aussi possible de mettre une alimentation pour l'iPod : le Ice&gt;Link dispose d'une prise Firewire alimentée. Mais il faut fournir le câble, et ne faisant jamais plus de 8 heures de route, je n'en ai pas l'usage (et cela aurait fait un deuxième câble à faire sortir...!). 

*&gt; L'utilisation* : remarquable ! Il suffit de sélectionner le changeur de CD, et l'iPod s'allume et se met en route. Les commandes au volant fonctionnent à merveille (avant/arrière). Et quand FIP donne les infos traffic, l'iPod s'arrête bien gentiment pendant le temps du flash...
Bien sur, il reste toujours possible de commander directement l'iPod, pour choisir une liste de lecture, le mode aléatoire, etc..
Et dans ma C8, l'emplacement gobelet permet de poser l'iPod bien en vue, pour lire les titres. Le cable est assez long pour permette aux passages avant de prendre en main l'iPod.

*&gt; La qualité sonore* : excellente, en mettant le volume de l'iPod à environ 75%. Au delà, quelques craquements occasionnels sur les sons les plus forts.

*&gt; Les défauts* : je cherche toujours..
Sérieusement, le câble qui dépasse est un peu moche.
Et cet appareil est à la fois spécifique à un modèle de voiture et à un modèle d'iPod, donc ne durera pas éternellement.... Néanmoins, ce n'est pas si grave, puisque cette spécificité est assurée par deux boitiers différents; ainsi, si je change d'iPod, je n'aurai qu'à changer la partie Ice&gt;link mais pas le boitier Connect2. Et si je change de voiture (ou plutôt  de marque de voiture...), il suffira sans doute de changer le boitier Connect2. De plus, le boitier Connect2 fournit à lui tout seul une entrée audio auxiliaire:  si je décide un jour de remplacer l'iPod par un autre appareil audio, cela sera utile.


*AU BILAN :
Les plus* :
- excellente qualité sonore, sans perturbations
- intégration complète, y compris les commandes au volant
- pas besoin de réglage en cours de trajet (changement de fréquence, ...)
- installation facile (en tout cas dans ma Citroen C8...)
- l'excellente réactivité du fournisseur anglais, via son forum
*Les moins*
- le prix, dont le coût de livraison depuis l'angleterre
- spécifique à un modèle de voiture ET à un modèle d'iPod (encore que....)


En espérant que mon expérience sera utile à d'autres...


----------



## Patrick75 (7 Février 2004)

BulgroZ a dit:
			
		

> *&gt; L'installation* : un peu anxieux de bousiller ma belle auto, réputée sensible sur sa partie électrique.... En fait, c'est réglé en 10 mn ! Il suffit de sortir l'auto-radio (avec les U communs à quasi tout les modèles), de brancher le boitier Connect2 à l'emplacement indiqué  sur sa notice, de glisser tous le bazar au fond et de remettre l'autoradio en place.



Bravo BulgroZ pour ta témérité....j'ai pas osé (cher et spécifique au modèle de caisse et iPod...). De plus je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir démonter facilement l'auto-radio de mon Citroen Picasso fourni avec...

Aussi j'aimerai savoir ce que tu veux dire "avec les U communs à quasi tout les modèles"..

Merci de ton éclairage...


----------



## BulgroZ (8 Février 2004)

Patrick75 a dit:
			
		

> Aussi j'aimerai savoir ce que tu veux dire "avec les U communs à quasi tout les modèles"..
> 
> Merci de ton éclairage...


La plupart des autoradios ont 4 petits orifices sur la face avant, deux de chaque coté.
Ils se démontent en introduisant dans ces orifices un bout de ferraille en forme de U (donc un U pour chaque coté), ce qui les débloquent et permet de les retirer.
La disposition des orifices est commune à la plupart des marques d'auto-radio. Personnellement, j'avais acheté il y a longement un Philips et j'avais gardé les U; je les ai utilisés sans problèmes sur le Clarion (d'origine) de ma Citroen C8.
Si ta Picasso est équipée d'un Clarion, bingo !
Et sinon, vérifie la présence des 4 orifices : 9 chances sur 10 que ce soit la cas.
J'imagine que cet accessoire doit se vendre pour quelques centimes chez les vendeurs d'accessoires auto...

Au pire, tu peut toujours faire installer l'Ice&gt;Link par un monteur d'auto-radio; j'ai mis 10mn =&gt; pour un pro, c'est moins de 5mn de boulot !!!!!


----------



## Patrick75 (8 Février 2004)

Patrick75 a dit:
			
		

> Chose promise chose due, je viens de recevoir mon AudiaX, tout blanc, il s'accorde à merveille avec l'iPod....envoyé le 24 janvier et reçu le 2 février...Après un premier test chez moi (chaîne + radio) c'est plutôt convaincant....essai en voiture ce WE et je vous tiens au courant (si ça vous intéresse toujours).



Je viens de le tester en voiture dans Paris...sur 107,9. Pas mal du tout (pas d'interference). C'est un son FM donc pas aussi bon qu'un CD ou système ICE-Link mais beaucoup moins cher et polyvalent (utilisable sur n'importe quel tuner / radio une fois le voyage terminé...).

Je vais faire bientot de la route et je vous tiens au courant (si ça vous intéresse toujours... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2004)

Patrick75 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de le tester en voiture dans Paris...sur 107,9. Pas mal du tout (pas d'interference). C'est un son FM donc pas aussi bon qu'un CD ou système ICE-Link mais beaucoup moins cher et polyvalent (utilisable sur n'importe quel tuner / radio une fois le voyage terminé...).
> 
> Je vais faire bientot de la route et je vous tiens au courant (si ça vous intéresse toujours...
> 
> ...



Aucun problème sur la route. j'ai testé vers la Normandie, et c'est clean


----------



## fabricedeville (19 Février 2004)

BulgroZ a dit:
			
		

> [snip]
> 
> Du coup, j'ai fiini par me décider pour la solution "luxe", le Dension Ice&gt;Link:iPod, acheté en angleterre :
> http://www.ihavetohave.it/acatalog/ICE-Link.html
> ...



Sniff! Je veux en commander un, mais ils me répondent qu'ils ne livrent qu'en Angleterre!!!! Bwaaa que je suis malheureuuux!


----------



## philou (19 Février 2004)

J'utilise un iTrip acheté chez MacWay. Je suis en milieu semi-rural. Aucun problème. Son impeccable, parfois qq grésillements mais sans plus.
Solution performante dans mon environnement, élégant, sans cablage. En un mot &gt; super content


----------



## BulgroZ (19 Février 2004)

fabricede a dit:
			
		

> Sniff! Je veux en commander un, mais ils me répondent qu'ils ne livrent qu'en Angleterre!!!! Bwaaa que je suis malheureuuux!



Apparement, ils viennent de changer ! J'ai eu du bol....Même s'il est vrai que j'ai trouvé le transporteur très cher et assez nul.
Cela dit, il y a peut être de l'espoir :  l'importateur français (www.dension.fr) m'a dit qu'il devrait avoir bientôt ce produit en vente (début mars...). A suivre...


----------



## Dantec (5 Août 2004)

s





			
				BulgroZ a dit:
			
		

> Apparement, ils viennent de changer ! J'ai eu du bol....Même s'il est vrai q
> ue j'ai trouvé le transporteur très cher et assez nul.
> Cela dit, il y a peut être de l'espoir :  l'importateur français (www.dension.fr) m'a dit qu'il devrait avoir bientôt ce produit en vente (début mars...). A suivre...


 Oui, avec le support pour recharger l'ipod, mais à 230 ¤


----------



## Fanoo (6 Août 2004)

poue info, j'ai decrit mon montage qui me donne toute satisfaction dans cette discussion :

*"Mon iPod sur mon autoradio : haute qualité, simple, facile et pas cher* "

dans le forum iPod+...


----------



## SirG (24 Juillet 2007)

Je sais que ce n'est pas bien de déterrer les morts, et ce sujet en fait partie, mais est-ce qu'il existe un cordon permettant de brancher un dock iPod sur une prise jack d'un autoradio? En gros, le même cordon que celui fourni avec l'iPod (câble vers USB) mais à la place de l'USB, une prise Jack.


----------

